
The Best Advice We Overheard at First Round's CTO Unconference - yarapavan
http://firstround.com/review/the-best-advice-we-overheard-at-first-rounds-cto-unconference/
======
jagatmidya
Can't emphasize how important this is for a new hire (and for the startup):

Assign new employees an early win.Consider giving new recruits a small project
they can accomplish during their first month on the job. Have them all spend
five minutes presenting whatever it is they did at the next All Hands
following their first day. It's an opportunity to make immediate impact and
introduce themselves to everyone in a positive light. It'll also build
camaraderie between folks who started within the same span of time.

------
yarapavan
Interesting view:

When hiring candidates, ask for their operating manual. Tell candidates:
“Imagine you're a robot. What does your manual say under 'ideal operating
conditions.'” Once they answer, follow-up with this question: “What does the
'warning label' say?” You're likely to get insightful, unpredictable and
humorous answers in this very low-lift way of gauging self-awareness and
revealing personality.

~~~
maxerickson
Follow up by yelling at them to dance and firing bullets at their feet.

A large fraction of the people answering your question well will mostly be
adept at figuring out what you want to hear (rather than revealing anything
about themselves).

